# Looking for cant/wedge plates for bindings



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

I am at my wits end cause I have googled everything and I can't find this and I know it exists. Maybe I am not sure what it's called so I keep getting no results.

I am looking for a piece of plastic that can be placed either inside your bindings (under your boot) that can cant your entire foot forward (towards the nose) or under the binding (attached to the board) that will angle/cant the entire binding towards the nose. This has to be for the entire foot and not just toe/heel lift.

I have seen them included with some bindings but never separately so that they can be added to any binding.

Any help would be so appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you talking soft or hardboots? For softboots you have to look at the Ride's or Catek FR2's to get that. For hardboots, look at the trench diggers by Bomber or the plate bindings by Catek. Burton used to make a cant plate for their race bindings back when they made alpine gear. Tough to find it now though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Soft boots.

The Ride Wedgie 4.0 is exactly what I am looking for but for my K2 bindings. I saw some universal wedge plates that could be placed into almost any soft bindings but for the life of me I cannot remember where I saw them and what they were called.


----------



## mjung (Feb 2, 2010)

Ski Snowboard Binding Tools Screws Tognar

is this what you are looking for? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

mjung said:


> Ski Snowboard Binding Tools Screws Tognar
> 
> is this what you are looking for? :dunno:


That is almost perfect! Thanks. I can use those to put them inside the binding and adjust my angle at will.

I also found this guy that went a bit more radical but I can adjust his technique for what I need.


----------

